# Online MnM Game:  Fantasy Grounds



## talwynor (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll be starting a new online Mutants and Masterminds game using Fantasy Grounds beginning Saturday September 26th. Check the Campaign Forum if you might have an interest at http://www.fouruglymonsters.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=37  EDIT: I think you need to register for the forums before you will see the campaign forum

Here's a brief description of the setting (a take on the Ultimate DC idea): 

Prelude: The Emergence 

The world has changed. Most people just don’t know it yet. Random acts of violence and meticulously planned terrorist acts have always existed, but recent events have hinted at a change in the air… 

December 23rd, 2000, a Royal Caribbean cruise liner with 2200 passengers on board sank off the coast of Florida. Newsworthy not just for the magnitude of the tragedy; but also for the circumstances surrounding the event. The vessel did not suffer a hull breach or other mechanical failure, but rather every bolt and fastener inexplicably separated from the hull causing the vessel to literally “fall apart”. The few survivors to the tragedy report seeing a man suspended in the air before them as the ship came undone. 

June 6th, 2005, at a fund raising gala in New York City, 500 guests were permanently disfigured and institutionalized as a result of the actions of an unknown terrorist organization. Some internet media outlets attribute the act to an organization named J.O.K.E.R. No credible news organization has confirmed the story. 

April 1st, 2006, CBS News cameras covering a United Nations press conference in Paris, France capture three unexplained and unidentified flying objects several hundred yards from the Eiffel Tower. The video footage is interrupted by a streak of red across the horizon, followed by the disappearance of the objects. While most insist the red streak is a distortion of the tape, many insist they see the image of a man within the streaking color. Government and military sources have yet to release official comment on the sighting pending their official investigation of the source media. 

While unexplained phenomena have always existed, the recent events have taken on a new intensity and provide an increasingly hard to ignore weight of evidence. Rumors of men and women of inconceivable power walking among us persist, inspiring both fear and hope.


----------

